# RS3 rear diffuser



## addicTT (May 22, 2009)

So I have a 2009 A3 Quattro and would like to fit the RS3 rear diffuser. I have what looks like a one piece bumper that just the diffuser piece clips in, can I just switch out the diffuser?


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

If you have this:










....and want the RS3 look, you'll probably need to buy all of this:









I believe it's in three pieces, bumper cover, rear valance and the diffuser insert. This website lists the rear diffuser as one piece.

T to the White Baller status!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

thread jack!

What if you have this:









and want this?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> thread jack!
> 
> What if you have this:
> 
> ...


You'll have to swap the entire rear bumper cover, and I believe it isn't a 100% direct fit...although it is pretty close. RedLineRob did the swap from pre-facelift to facelift rear bumper. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> You'll have to swap the entire rear bumper cover, and I believe it isn't a 100% direct fit...although it is pretty close. RedLineRob did the swap from pre-facelift to facelift rear bumper. :thumbup:


bah alright thanks for the infow


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Just contact someone @ 034 motorsport. They did the full RS3 swap.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Just contact someone @ 034 motorsport. They did the full RS3 swap.


They need to just give it all to me. I mean it matches my car. :laugh:


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

It's really over priced right now but here is a link to where you can get it 

it's ridiculous BKS is asking $3,229.00 for the whole set 

http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17141421.sf/en_US/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17141421/Products/AUA3E021


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

waste of money IMO to have a rear end of a RS3 and stock front end.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

RedLineRob said:


> .......


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> waste of money IMO to have a rear end of a RS3 and stock front end.


yea i agree rather take that money and put it on a K04


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

...What if you drive everywhere in reverse?

Then it's an RS3 _front_ end! :laugh:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll threadjack too... any good place to find this if you're already facelifted? Maybe I should just borrow a Zipcar.


----------



## Nick Mercadante (Apr 10, 2014)

*You guys are making me nervous*

so i just ordered the rs3 rear diffuser piece only, thinking it would fit into the factory spot of my 09 A3 quattro. it doesnt have the bumper flare like on the S3 and RS3, but the site i ordered it off of claimed it fits. was a bit of a late night, not really about my wits, shouldnt have had my credit card, kind of buy. Really hoping it fits seeing as i got hit in the back and ordered a new bumper and just the RS3 diffuser. otherwise, looks like im driving around with no diffuser for a few weeks. Can anybody make me feel better and tell me that it fits?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Nick Mercadante said:


> so i just ordered the rs3 rear diffuser piece only, thinking it would fit into the factory spot of my 09 A3 quattro. it doesnt have the bumper flare like on the S3 and RS3, but the site i ordered it off of claimed it fits. was a bit of a late night, not really about my wits, shouldnt have had my credit card, kind of buy. Really hoping it fits seeing as i got hit in the back and ordered a new bumper and just the RS3 diffuser. otherwise, looks like im driving around with no diffuser for a few weeks. Can anybody make me feel better and tell me that it fits?


if you bought a new 2009 bumpewr then it wont fit, u need a 2008 and below bumper
and also the outerpiece to fit the diffuser


----------



## Nick Mercadante (Apr 10, 2014)

Well ****, that's $300 plus shipping from Germany down the drain. Anybody want to buy an RS3 rear diffuser then?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> if you bought a new 2009 bumpewr then it wont fit, u need a 2008 and below bumper
> and also the outerpiece to fit the diffuser


Clarify... if you have a prefacelift bumper this will work? but you need which piece?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Nick Mercadante said:


> Well ****, that's $300 plus shipping from Germany down the drain. Anybody want to buy an RS3 rear diffuser then?


For free dollars....no, I prefer S3


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Clarify... if you have a prefacelift bumper this will work? but you need which piece?


top piece


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> top piece


I thought it only worked on pre facelift sline


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm stuck with the same thing.. Need to buy an S3 rear bumper.. ( 2010 Audi A3 Base model , with 2007 S-line Rear bumper but 2 piece including bottom valence)


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

AckermanA3 said:


> I thought it only worked on pre facelift sline


sline or non sline will work anything 2008 and under as posted above


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Cool, i didnt realize that


----------

